

 Learning coding from boredom - rockhymas
http://bitquabit.com/post/learning-coding-from-boredom/

======
rsobers
The reason I learned to code at age 13 was so that I could automate slaying
monsters in a text-based RPG that I loved. Today, I code for a number of other
reasons: to earn a living, to make tasks in my life easier, to impress the
ladies, etc.

Over the years I did eventually develop a deep passion for understanding data
structures, algorithms, design patterns, and all the other “boring” aspects of
software development. But one thing is certain — you could never have lured me
into programming by teaching me about the knapsack problem or the strategy
pattern.

